# ammonia burns? *video*



## cichlid_beast (Apr 30, 2012)

made a vid , hope it goes away
i had large amounts of amonia in tap water i now have an ammonia remover which i used with my other conditioner in the 25l drums, so i hope these burns go away 2x fish have them,


----------



## JimA (Nov 7, 2009)

Curious why there is ammonia in your water?


----------



## Floridagirl (Jan 10, 2008)

And which fish got burned? Didn't see it in the video.


----------



## 13razorbackfan (Sep 28, 2011)

JimA said:


> Curious why there is ammonia in your water?


Yes....I am as well.


----------



## AfricanLove (Jan 2, 2012)

How big is that tank? I know it is off topic but it seemed pretty full


----------



## cichlid_beast (Apr 30, 2012)

hi sorry for the late reply, tank is 500 liters, it is over stocked
amonia in tap water is a common problem i now have amonia remover
its been 3 months and thse amonia burns havnt gone away its only on the same fish , one of them has 2 ;/ the others seem fine
does anyone have any advice?


----------



## cichlidaholic (Dec 7, 2005)

Ammonia is produced by fish / food waste. Are you referring to a dechlorinator?

Meanwhile, in order to help, we are going to need alot of information. The tank is WAY overstocked from the looks of it. I would be very surprised if you did NOT have a high ammonia reading.

I did not notice any 'burns' in the video, but the fish do not have the coloring they should have, and they look stressed. That is understandable with your stock choices.

From what I saw, you have fish with totally different feeding and habitat requirements in the tank. What are you feeding them? How often? It must be difficult to gauge how much to feed that many fish, and since none look underfed, they have to be producing a vast amount of waste.

What is your tank maintenance schedule?

How long has this tank been set up?

What are the dimensions of the tank?

How many gph will your filtration handle?


----------



## AfricanLove (Jan 2, 2012)

Could it be coulmaris


----------



## cichlidaholic (Dec 7, 2005)

AfricanLove said:


> Could it be coulmaris


They would be dead. This post originated in December.


----------



## AfricanLove (Jan 2, 2012)

Did not notice that.


----------

